#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-26
<h00k> Cool: http://www.wxpr.org/news/index.php?art=860
<h00k> I corrected some spellings they had...
<h00k> well, 'contacted them'
<h00k> we're having a radio spot tomorrow
<h00k> I heard Rick on the radio this morning
<h00k> Awesome.
<Cheesehead> I missed Rick - driving kids to school. Will listen later.
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com
<Cheesehead> Deborah Cecsarini
<Cheesehead> 5220 N Hollywood Ave
<Cheesehead> Huh. That's not what I meant to write.
<h00k> a common typo
<Cheesehead> Deborah Cecsarini
<Cheesehead> 5220 N Hollywood Ave
<Cheesehead> Argh. Stupid different behavior on different systems
<h00k> It happened again!
<Cheesehead> *LOUSY MINOR SETBACK!*
<Cheesehead> Although it
<Cheesehead> 's not really a setback at all.
<Cheesehead> Just a different behavior of left-clicking on this system
<h00k> shortly, the blog post will be on planet.ubuntu.com as well
<Cheesehead> h00k: Great blog post
<h00k> wooooo
<h00k> and we're on planet.ubuntu.com.
<h00k> syndication ftw.
 * Cheesehead nods
<h00k> I hope we get at least > 5 people.
<h00k> Rick loves doing this kind of thing, which is awesome.
<lostson> leaving pretty soon for the Brewers game
<h00k> lostson: at the new stadium
<h00k> it's nice there
<h00k> but expensive :(
<lostson> i have never been to the new stadium
<lostson> last time i was there was in 82 when they made that run with my grandfather
<lostson> ill be posting pics and stuff all night on G+
<h00k> Cool, I'll keep watch
<lostson> been posting stuff all day about it
<lostson> h00k: how did your tan pants fare today ?
<h00k> lostson: so far, so good.
<h00k> I just got another cup
<lostson> lol
<h00k> we'll see if I can't manage to stain them yet
<h00k> my shirt faired okay, too
<lostson> well that is good
<lostson> well time to get my stuff together to get going talk to ya later
<h00k> Good luck, enjpy
<h00k> enjoy, rather
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-27
<twopoint718> I just announced the MadLUG meeting that's happening this Saturday. If you're in Madison, I hope to see you there.
<mikeputnam> BarCampMilwaukee session list at the moment:  http://barcampmilwaukee.org/session-list
<Cheesehead> BarCampMKE this weekend? Drat, I'll be out of town.
 * Cheesehead reminds everyone of the meeting tonight, 8:00 CDT
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-28
 * Cheesehead reminds everyone of the meeting in one hour
<Cheesehead> h00k: Ping
<Cheesehead> Anyone else here for the WI LoCo Meeting?
 * Cheesehead listens to the loud, loud crickets
<Cheesehead> Well, I suppose I can do this myself
<Cheesehead> #startmeeting
<Cheesehead> #topic - New Business
<Cheesehead> I move that the LoCo swindle the deed from the local orphanage so we can build a coal mine.
<Cheesehead> We can accomplish this by tying women to railroad tracks, and by growing long moustaches.
<Cheesehead> #Vote on the swindling-orphanage fundraising plan:
<Cheesehead> +1
<Cheesehead> #Endvote
<Cheesehead> Motion is passed.
<Cheesehead> Any other new business?
 * Cheesehead bangs the gavel
<Cheesehead> #endmeeting
<Cheesehead> Refreshments in the atrium...
 * Cheesehead updates the wiki page with the minutes of tonight's meeting
 * Cheesehead is tired after an evening of doing evil.
<mikeputnam> ohai
<h00k> bah.
<h00k> hi.
<h00k> Cheesehead: Did you see the mailing list?
<h00k> still fighting with Frontier.
<h00k> It's been about a week
 * Cheesehead just received an e-mail, rescheduling the meeting to Oct 5.
<h00k> yeah
<h00k> I sent that out today when I actually had internet at work
<Cheesehead> Sorry about your connectivity problems
<h00k> I've been blowing them up on the Twitter. Heh.
<Cheesehead> You know, we did have the meeting anyway...
<h00k> I saw the log
<h00k> it was extremely productive
<Cheesehead> Oh, good.
<h00k> I didn't shave this morning
<Cheesehead> Even better. Your spouse will be thrilled, I'm sure.
<h00k> totally.
<h00k> So, apparently it would have been productive anyway.
<h00k> I should have sent a reminder.
<h00k> Cheesehead: /query me when you're around
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-29
<bigbash> Cheesehead, did I read that you are looking at starting a bug event for twice/wk?
<Cheesehead> bigbash: My thought was *some* ongoing event. Generate some chatter in the channel, have some fun together, have a reason to stop by.
<Cheesehead> I think bugs are more fun in a group.
<bigbash> i'd agree, i'm bummed that I couldn't make it
<Cheesehead> Better time would be.....?
<bigbash> Better time?
<Cheesehead> Better time. Make an offer!
<bigbash> Anytime after 6:00pm CST Mon-Sun
<bigbash> Tues or Wed works best since spouse will be working
<Cheesehead> We're not too far off.
<Cheesehead> I suggested 8:00 or later so small kids will be in bed.
<Cheesehead> What does everyone else think?
<bigbash> That's good with me, I can watch most of our shows with spouse still
<Cheesehead> Spouse time = important
<bigbash> +1
<bigbash> out of curiosity does anyone else have G+?  I'd like to make an ubuntu-wi-us circle
<Cheesehead> Several do...
<Cheesehead> h00k is probably the best-connected on G+ that I know of
 * Cheesehead suggests leaving the time question open for public input for 12-24 hours...
<bigbash> hmm apparently closing wIRC closed my IRC session
<Cheesehead> Interesting
<Cheesehead> How do I close an irssi /query window? The conversation is done.
<greppy> Cheesehead: /wc
<Cheesehead> greppy: Thanks
<h00k> hello.
<h00k> oh, hi. Someone mentioned G+
<h00k> yep
<h00k> I have lots of people
<h00k> I have an 'Ubuntu' Circle, but I don't have an Ubuntu Wisconsin circle
<bigbash> I'm really digging this WebIRC, anyone else try it?
<h00k> bigbash: the freenode web client?
<bigbash> h00k: https://github.com/andyherbert/WebIRC
<h00k> It is fairly pointless when you consider that irssi and screen have been around for years, but that assumes you can start a secure shell from anywhere, whereas standards compliant web browsers are fairly ubiquitous.
<h00k> :D
<h00k> nice
<bigbash> it's pretty nice, I was looking for something other than wIRC on my touchpad
<h00k> oh hey, it's ruby.
<h00k> I want a touchpad :(
<bigbash> They're pretty nice, I got one for my wife who claimed she'd never use it but now she uses it all the time as a cookbook and for Angry Birds
<h00k>  :D
<h00k> Signing up for my VMWare VCP 4 exam.
<Cheesehead> There. All my server ports are now wide open.
<Cheesehead> No. That's not right.
<Cheesehead> Ah. closed.
<Cheesehead> Stealthed
<h00k> STEALTHD
<Cheesehead> And potected by mean dogs
<Cheesehead> (I call the big one 'bitey')
<h00k> and scheduled test.
<Cheesehead> Well, I hesitate to test. One of those old nuclear launch codes might still work. And you know how touchy they get with age...
<h00k> heh]
<Cheesehead> I don't know why I keep them on an unsecured, internet-facing server. I suppose sentimental value. They really have no volue to anyone else, except perhaps some kind of James Bond-style villian bent on world domination or blackmail or revenge or simply insane.
<Cheesehead> Reminder to the channel: bigbash and I are interested in starting a regular event. Anyone else? Any subjects or suggestions? Something to have fun here...
<mikeputnam> idling is fun enough?
<mikeputnam> *isn't
 * mikeputnam fails at sarcasm
 * Cheesehead thinks mikeputnam succeeded at sarcasm
<Cheesehead> The best kind of very subtle sarcasm, indeed
 * h00k scoffs sarcastically
<mikeputnam> it must be opposite-day it's so sarcasmy around here
<Cheesehead> Don't scoff your expensive shoes - takes forever to buff out.
<Cheesehead> Any input, fellows?
<h00k> usually input preceeds output, yeah
<Cheesehead> Only in causal relationships
<Cheesehead> This is a casual setting, not a causal setting.
 * Cheesehead had to type that carefully
 * h00k reads it carefully
<Cheesehead> In a casual setting, most input includes pizza-and-$beverage
<h00k> it's true
 * h00k watches study video
<h00k> Cheesehead: send out something on the ML, too
<Cheesehead> while $pizza; do ........ ; done
<h00k> I think people get intimiated from IRC :(
<Cheesehead> I will in a few minutes. Thanks for the reminder.
 * Cheesehead sent an announcement to the e-mail list
<sj> anyone alive here ?
<Cheesehead> sj: We drift in and out. (Sorry for the delay)
<sj> Cheesehead, its cool. i understand that. was just poking :)
<sj> Cheesehead, just curious, you a packer fan?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-30
<Cheesehead> sj: I don't follow football.
<sj> Cheesehead, i see. just curious because your nick says Cheesehead :)
<h00k> sj: who isn't ;)
<sj> h00k, hah true :)
<sj> and cheese-head sounds really familiar to it :)
 * h00k sighs
<h00k> cannot load web pages.
<h00k> Frontier is not making me happy.
<sj> uh-oh
<h00k> seriously rediculous.
 * sj wonders what is frontier :P
<h00k> Frontier, they're my ISP
<h00k> DSL connection.
<h00k> They apparently out-sold their services, cannot handle the bandwidth they're selling
<sj> oh i see
<h00k> so, congestion is a huge issue
 * sj is happy to use the campus network now, feels
<sj> most of the time i just hate my campus network... vpn can piss you off at times
<sj> feels good *
<sj> h00k, was just poking you. :P
<h00k> Yeah, campus network was nice when I was there.
<h00k> except for the portblocking and things
<sj> i was about to say that
<sj> because i cant make my machine (server) go public
<sj> and then there is a bandwith limit too.. i do know few people in the IT department.. but its not that helpful, hah :)
 * sj is looking for ways to contriubte to ubuntu. currently at development 
<h00k> !contribute
<lubotu1> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<sj> thanks h00k
<h00k> hmmm, I was looking for
<h00k> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers
<h00k> There we go
<h00k> sj: also, there's #ubuntu-devel
<h00k> There are a ton of ways to help
<h00k> sj: Cheesehead was considering a weekly get-together in here to talk about thinks like this, too
<sj> h00k, sorry was out.
<sj> h00k, sure sounds great man.
 * sj is pumped :)
<sj> btw, weather is really bad in green bay. not gonna out again tonight.
<sj> go out*
<h00k> Yeah, it's pretty horrible here
<h00k> I can't tell if an airplane is crashing into the house, or if it's windy
<sj> same here..link the sound of the wind, but not at the moment
<sj> link = i like *
<h00k> sj: did you get the mailing list email about nhtat?
<h00k> *that
<sj> h00k, yep i did
<sj> this will be one of the agenda in the next meeting, right ?
<h00k> sj: yep
<sj> nice
 * Cheesehead returns
<h00k> hello.
<Cheesehead> sj: I never though of my nick in the sports sense. I don;t know if that makes my nick sarcastic or ironic...
<sj> Cheesehead, no it just makes it cool ;). Was just asking in general. And also because this is a wisconsin channel
<sj> :)
 * Cheesehead is vanishing from the net for a couple days in a few minutes.
<h00k> O.O
<Cheesehead> I'll be back Sunday afternoon. Heading up to Ft McCoy.
<h00k> does it hurt?
<Cheesehead> It'll be sore.
<Cheesehead> Those 20-year-old are *fast*
<h00k> Oh, cool.
<h00k> I've been there once.
<Cheesehead> So someone else will need to step up and be the smart-alek wkile I'm gone.
<Cheesehead> (job includes bad spelling)
<h00k> douglasswh has been gone for a while :/
<h00k> I can do the bad spelling part
<Cheesehead> h00k: I think you should delegate.
<Cheesehead> We have a lot of lurkers. This is their chance to wince in the spotlight.
<h00k> no, really, the bad spelling or typos can be me.
<h00k> mikeputnam: smart alek is you.
<Cheesehead> Can get together and have a workshop; teach others to be a smart-aleck. Make the channel tough to get a straight answer from...
 * bigbash is ready to confuse as many people as possible
<Cheesehead> That's the spirit!
<bigbash> hmm Amazon is looking at buying Palm?
<h00k> wat
<h00k> really?
<Cheesehead> Palm trees are very trendy in Brookfield, so I can understand that.
<Cheesehead> See you soon
<bigbash> h00k, http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Venturebeat/~3/wmD1VTUV1x8/
<h00k> Huh, interesting.
<h00k> buying it from HP
<bigbash> whelp, I'm turning in early.  I feel like going in to work early to watch some training videos
<bigbash> night all
<mikeputnam> keeee-ripes man! i missed it!
<h00k> bigbash: that's what I'm doing now :D
<h00k> mikeputnam: you missed all the fun.
<h00k> it's over.
<h00k> It'll never happen again.
<mikeputnam> ><
<h00k> hello
<mikeputnam> hi
<h00k> I'm about ready for lunch time.
<h00k> I've been on the phone almost steady since 8am.
<mikeputnam> damn frontier
 * mikeputnam assumes
<h00k> Actually, AT&T
<h00k> but Frontier has been a pain in the ass for me.
<h00k> AT&T is a pain in the ass for a client
<h00k> http://www.break.com/index/cruising-alongside-a-cruise-missile-2164577
<mikeputnam> h00k: suspenseful "whole new world/computer"
<h00k> mikeputnam: I know, right?
<h00k> I like it!
<h00k> I wonder if it's an official Canonical marketing thing
<h00k> either way, it's hot.
<h00k> Appears to be Canonical
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-21
<tsimonq2> h00k! Hello sirrrrrrrrrrrrr
<h00k> morning
<tsimonq2> h00k: How are you today?
<h00k> tsimonq2: Eh, it's Monday and I have to work late.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-24
<frogshair> Hello
<h00k> oi
<h00k> too late.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-26
<tsimonq2> hello adueppen
<adueppen> hi
